# Staying in good shape (body + mind)



## Niah2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello everyone,

What are some of the strategies you have adopted to stay in good shape both physically and mentally?

My favourite sport is swimming but since the lockdown I began to pratice yoga at home and I am enjoying it quite a bit.

Curious to hear from you guys.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## I like music (Apr 5, 2021)

In my teenage years I played sports 7 days per week. Field hockey, cricket, soccer, and then later I did a bit of Muay Thai and some other stuff (bit of boxing etc).

But due to overuse (and weak knees) I hurt my knee. Unfortunately, I became tentative with it and through my 20s, I stopped almost entirely.

Now, in my mid 30s, I've started multiple sports again. If not now, then when?

Luckily, have worked from home for half a decade which has meant that I bought a squat rack and free weights. Currently I just like to push weight and see myself get stronger.

It is more important to me than I knew. Destresses me (although the workouts themselves can leave me shattered).

Basically, hard sprinting is problematic these days, but I'm spending 5-6 days per week trying to beat my previous bests etc.

PS Yoga hurts. I just don't have the mental fortitude for it.


----------



## lucor (Apr 5, 2021)

Going for a nice long run (preferably somewhere in the woods/nature) with a good podcast is the perfect combination of physical exercise and meditation for me. Not longer than 1.5 hours though, otherwise I get bored. So no marathons for me, ha.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 5, 2021)

I do a workout routine every weekday morning (30-60min), followed by a smoothie by 9am. Sets the right tone and motivation for the day.


----------



## MauroPantin (Apr 5, 2021)

Rock climbing at a bouldering gym every Tuesday and Thursday, and then on Saturday mornings I go climbing outside if the weather allows it. My wife also climbs, so it is a couple activity as well and it keeps us both fit. It also clears my mind of everything. No energy left for worrying about the mundane stuff when you have to do a move 70+ feet up a wall grabbing sketchy holds with a lot of air between you and your last quickdraw. 

Then I try to do Yoga on the off-days to balance it, if I have the time (although I would very much prefer to swim, much like OP but it isn't feasible here either at the moment). There's a lot of pulling motions in rock climbing and a lot of computer time keeping my shoulders forward. Pushing against water (or the floor if doing yoga) is great for making sure my posture doesn't go full Quasimodo.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2021)

I set myself physical projects...to keep me active and focused in the now...

Currently I’m building a Pollytunnel from scratch....10 ton of soil soon to be delivered and shifted by hand. Every block and brick placed by hand...











Will keep me busy for the whole year...lots to do and since I’ve started it I’ve already lost a stone in weight.

will be growing lots of fruits and vegetables for my daily smoothies....😀


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 5, 2021)

I used to be into powerlifting but, two surgeries later and a year off from the gym, I just started back this week and lifting very lightly

As for mental, the job that actually pays me creates so much stress I have yet to figure out how to stay mentally healthy - but, in an attempt to remain somewhat sane, I head to Vegas a few times a year


----------



## Technostica (Apr 5, 2021)

I heartily recommend finding a meditation practice that works for you. 
Ideally you want to use a philosophical or spiritual framework to support that. 
That can give a context that is very different to a typical everyday one which for most people is fairly limiting. 
This can enhance the practice by expanding your sense of what is possible. 
I use a number of different techniques and right now my focus is on internal mantras followed by a free format sound session with frame drums, shakers and voice. 
The mantras are a more yogic practice whereas the sound session is more shamanic in nature. 
I prefer to do 3 to 5 hours per day. 
Sounds a lot, but if you do this you might only need 5 hours sleep per day and your efficiency can be greatly increased. 
So you get more done and you feel more blissful.


----------



## szczaw (Apr 5, 2021)

I get up every hour for 5 minute 'conquer' of a vertical climber.


----------



## Evans (Apr 6, 2021)

A few years ago, I gave in and bought a functional trainer (cable machine). It fits right in the corner of my garage, taking up no more space than a bit of lawn equipment.

And then I gave in even more and bought a Concept2 rowing machine. And a power rack.

So, yeah, my garage is now a gym and I spend a lot of time hoping that we don't get hail since none of the cars can fit in the garage at this point.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 6, 2021)

Two dog walks a day. 3 ten minute aerobic/weightlifting DVD workouts most days. 25 - 30 minutes of meditation. The meditation has made a big improvement in my mental and physical health. 

I really like these free guided meditation from UCLA


----------



## PeterN (Apr 6, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What are some of the strategies you have adopted to stay in good shape both physically and mentally?
> 
> ...


If you have a full time job, and do composing on extra time, you will have to compromise. Theres not enough time to do work, sports, family, read news and also compose. Yeah...you can sneak in a jog here or there, and make pizza with friends or something, walks in nature......but if you really want to develop, and stay competitive...you gonna be fuc-ed. Just hope no blood vessel breaks or clogs.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2021)

PeterN said:


> If you have a full time job, and do composing on extra time, you will have to compromise. Theres not enough time to do work, sports, family, read news and also compose. Yeah...you can sneak in a jog here or there, and make pizza with friends or something, walks in nature......but if you really want to develop, and stay competitive...you gonna be fuc-ed. Just hope no blood vessel breaks or clogs.


Yeah, so this is very bad advice. If you have a full-time desk job you better get up every hour for a 5 minute walk. That amounts to 8x5 = 40 minutes of walking to start. You can walk during lunch. That's an easy 20 minutes.

Why on earth you'd prefer reading news above getting exercise is beyond me.

You can't be 'competitive' when you're dead.

Anyway, back on topic. So the above, small walks every hour or so, plus about 30 to 40 minutes during lunch break. I have a 'desk-bicycle' I use when watching tutorials or during leisure time. Furthermore I do a ~15 minute full-body workout when I find the time and motivation and have weights next to my desk so I can get a set in whenever.


----------



## Gerbil (Apr 7, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> Why on earth you'd prefer reading news above getting exercise is beyond me


Treadmill with an ipad/my phone on it in my studio. That's also how I get to read this forum so much (like now).

I live by the Chiltern hills so do a lot of rambling as well as a bit of five-a-side and swimming. Pumping iron and drinking smoothies is not my thing. Digging a vegetable patch then having a beer wins everytime.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 7, 2021)

I try to have a 30-90 min fast walk every 2 days.
When possible, I make my calls standing and moving a bit.

But with a super busy fulltime job and curfew at 7pm, it is really hard to achieve.


----------



## ptram (Apr 7, 2021)

I usually did trekking on the mountains in the week-end, in additions to my daily walks. It's a continuous spring of fresh ideas. After months forced to only do a couple short walks around my home each day, the consequences are very evident. But I’m proud I’ve not contributed spreading the contagion in the nature, by limiting myself to only go to crowded grocery shops as allowed by the rules!

Paolo


----------



## PeterN (Apr 7, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> Yeah, so this is very bad advice. If you have a full-time desk job you better get up every hour for a 5 minute walk. That amounts to 8x5 = 40 minutes of walking to start. You can walk during lunch. That's an easy 20 minutes.
> 
> Why on earth you'd prefer reading news above getting exercise is beyond me.
> 
> ...



Not advice, just realism. If you guys have time to compose, follow news, have family, walk with dog, read a book, do 8hrs day work and also focus on good mental and physical health - hats off. Being a composer is flirting with death - thats just how it is I dont believe any composer here who pretends to have meaningful life, do lots physical exercise, mental stable et cetera et cetera. Most people I see login every hour - I dont even have time for that. Do they login from their trekking route? Sorry, short message, need to go and wash dishes, already 3 days pile today and learn a drone, day off. No time for a jog - not a fuc-in minute extra. Evening is for composing, need to open up the stems again to midi and try again, the composition came back from mastering too washy. My fault. i dont have a servant, maybe you guys do.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2021)

I sure miss going to bars and getting into brawls for exercise.


----------



## I like music (Apr 7, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I sure miss going to bars and getting into brawls for exercise.


HIIT anyone recently?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 7, 2021)

I like music said:


> HIIT anyone recently?


Does 53 years ago count?


----------



## ptram (Apr 7, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I sure miss going to bars and getting into brawls for exercise.


Lifting half-kilogram of beer multiple times is a great exercise!

Paolo


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone into marathons here? When I'm busy a half-marathon will do!


----------



## BassClef (Apr 7, 2021)

...almost 70... knees won't let me run anymore... power walking 2-3 miles... 4-5 times per week.


----------



## rgames (Apr 7, 2021)

30 min a day six days a week on the elliptical machine. That burns around 475 calories and works up a decent sweat and gets my heart rate up a bit. I've been doing that for a couple decades and I still hate it. Worst part of my day every day.

I have a cheap laptop covered in sweat that stays on there so I can multi-task on it. Mostly I just browse the web and watch YouTube videos that I want to hide from my wife.

I also play golf 2-3 times a week and hit balls on the range another 2-3 days a week.

Mind and body. Gotta exercise both.

rgames


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 8, 2021)

How about that?


----------



## chillbot (Apr 8, 2021)

Studio crossfit/boxing gym! I try to spend a minimum 2 hours every day in there.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 8, 2021)

^ You need more kettle bell.

Well, it's no worse than yet another Spinal Tap joke, right?

Bodyweight fitness classes over Zoom here. Less equipment than chillbot has. 

Tennis again soon, now that my tennis elbow (which I didn't get from tennis) has finally cleared up.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 8, 2021)

ghostnote said:


> How about that?



No. No. This is incorrect.


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 9, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> No. No. This is incorrect.


How about this then? I'm sorry. I'm new to this whole workout thing.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 9, 2021)

That one was good! I feel that his attire is more appropriate, for openers.

I'm still working on doing the right shoulder lift while smiling like that and being blond.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Studio crossfit/boxing gym! I try to spend a minimum 2 hours every day in there.


Only 2 hours ... what a wus!


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 9, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Studio crossfit/boxing gym!


@chillbot - thanks for that  I really miss my box which is still closed. I have a group of people doing online exercises in their living rooms right now. we do burpee for time and things like that but I really miss weight lifting and the rest of a normal Crossfit routine.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 10, 2021)

babylonwaves said:


> @chillbot - thanks for that  I really miss my box which is still closed. I have a group of people doing online exercises in their living rooms right now. we do burpee for time and things like that but I really miss weight lifting and the rest of a normal Crossfit routine.


Miss my box too! Actually has opened back up recently but I've been hesitant to go. Will get 2nd vax shot this month though so might consider going back. The gym is only half mine, my wife loves crossfit also, it was always something nice to do together. I actually bought her the rower for her birthday, which is such a lame gift but she loves it. And the rest sort of ballooned from there... next thing you know we had his/hers bars and olympic plates, boxes, kettlebells, etc.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 10, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Studio crossfit/boxing gym! I try to spend a minimum 2 hours every day in there.


Something is wrong with this.... this is enough space for a great iso booth! How could you waste it on your mind and body! 😄😄😄👍


----------



## chillbot (Apr 10, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Something is wrong with this.... this is enough space for a great iso booth! How could you waste it on your mind and body! 😄😄😄👍


We can record in there when we are going after that super-reflective live sound.


----------



## philamelian (Apr 10, 2021)

During the lockdown meditation helped me a lot to keep focused and sane. I try to put cycling at the backbone of my transportation needs so it provides some constant activity. Once a month I do mountain biking. Weekly I do yoga at home and go to climbing gym.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 11, 2021)

chillbot said:


> We can record in there when we are going after that super-reflective live sound.


"Your vocal sounds great, but I'm missing that harsh reflective sound with all the phasing issues" 

Edit... Ok, this COULD happen in a metal session...


----------



## Technostica (Apr 11, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Not advice, just realism. If you guys have time to compose, follow news, have family, walk with dog, read a book, do 8hrs day work and also focus on good mental and physical health - hats off. Being a composer is flirting with death - thats just how it is I dont believe any composer here who pretends to have meaningful life, do lots physical exercise, mental stable et cetera et cetera.


We can only really speak for our own lifestyle.
It's dangerous to normalise ones own lifestyle as it might keep us stuck with something that doesn't serve us.
So if we have a dysfunctional lifestyle and project that onto others also, we can end up putting up with dysfunctional because we think that is the only way.

As much as I love music, I put meditation before it.
I am fortunate in that I use sound as part of my meditation practice.
There's a saying which comes to mind and I paraphrase:

"Meditate for at least 20 minutes a day, unless you are too busy, in which case meditate for at least 40 minutes a day".


----------



## Ashen Audio (Apr 11, 2021)

I try to do a light-weight routine at home, 3 days a week, first thing in the morning, and also take small walks during the day. Sometimes I'll do a three mile walk at lunch. My wife and I also just started the "Learn-to-Run" program locally. It happens 6 days a week but we try to just go three times per week. It trains you to start running in 2 minute intervals and ends at a 30 minute run at the end of 10 weeks. Great program, great people to encourage you along.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 11, 2021)

Page Lyn Turner said:


> Anyone into marathons here? When I'm busy a half-marathon will do!


Currently training for a marathon walk, at the end of the month. 

Do you do them often?


----------



## ryst (Apr 11, 2021)

Kickboxing and Jiu Jitsu for me.


----------



## TonalDynamics (Apr 11, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What are some of the strategies you have adopted to stay in good shape both physically and mentally?
> 
> ...


I started doing the P90-X 'power yoga' about a decade ago which I've done on and off for years now, and I'll tell you straight:

If I had to choose only one kind of exercise I could do for the rest of my life, it would be yoga.

Nothing too fancy, just vinyasa into up/down dog, the warrior 1,2,3 poses, some balance postures and so forth.

Best combination of cardio, flexibility, balance and strength conditioning I've ever done, including lifting weights in the gym


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Apr 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Currently training for a marathon walk, at the end of the month.
> 
> Do you do them often?


Brisk walking is really good and less tiring than running. I do a marathon every year or so, not very fast ones!


----------



## storyteller (Apr 12, 2021)

TonalDynamics said:


> I started doing the P90-X 'power yoga' about a decade ago which I've done on and off for years now, and I'll tell you straight:
> 
> If I had to choose only one kind of exercise I could do for the rest of my life, it would be yoga.
> 
> ...


Same here. I started p90x 8 years ago. I did p90x2, p90x3, and Insanity. Out of all of them, I keep going back to that 90 minute yoga exercise. I‘ve tried starting back up p90x over the years, but I keep just popping in the yoga disc. So good. It is no joke and is the most refreshing workout I’ve ever done. I just use that as my workout these days.


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 12, 2021)

Muay Thai 4 days a week, plus a full body strength workout every Monday and Friday. A few years ago I was getting fat and suffered from severe tiredness all the time, no matter how much sleep I got. I started eating healthy and working out and in 2 weeks the tiredness that I suffered from for years went away - a stable blood sugar is so damn important. I also went from over 30% body fat to 17%.

Now my philosophy is that carbs are gonna happen so when I go out I still eat burgers and pizza and drink beer, just a bit less, and when I cook at home I mostly eat lean protein and fibrous vegetables - balances things out and I like how it makes me feel, so I know I can stick to it for life. I don't believe in diets because they are by definition temporary - you have to find a way to live that's healthy and something that you can stick to for the rest of your life.


----------



## Rubric (Apr 12, 2021)

Trapped in an 800 square foot apartment the past 14 months has indeed been challenging, both mentally, physically, and, for lack of a better word, spiritually.

For exercise, I actually bought a book last year called, I think it was, _You Are Your Own Gym, _super helpful for me as an exercise noob. All stuff you can learn and do at home.

The Waking Up meditation app saved my sanity 100%. Just sitting there, meditating, wasn’t enough for me. I had to learn _how_ to meditate, which was the single most helpful skill throughout the [email protected] factory that was 2020. That app taught me well and I’m forever better off because of it.

Less TV/Games/socialmedia helped immensely as well. Replace that lost time with good books and you will not regret it my friend.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 12, 2021)

Page Lyn Turner said:


> Brisk walking is really good and less tiring than running. I do a marathon every year or so, not very fast ones!


It's a long way. No need to be fast, also. I am not being brisk about it, though. I'm preparing for being on the move for about 9 hours. It's not an official marathon, so I have some leverage how I play it. I'm certainly not interest in racing 

Guess the next stage for you i an ultra?


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 12, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I actually bought her the rower for her birthday, which is such a lame gift but she loves it.


I think it's a great present. the Concept rowers are super nice. My box has those too. I wish I'd have the space you have, good news is that the box lent everybody some kettle and dumbbells before they closed. just bodyweight exercise doesn't do it for me, so there are at least a few tools I can utilise in those strange times.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 12, 2021)

What I realized over doing some Tai Chi and Chi gong exercises for about ten years now in the last few years it that really, really the important thing is doing SOMETHING at least daily.

In the lockdown now since over a year no groups (apart from zoom which is bullshit I think for this kind of stuff) but gladly I had come to this understanding before so that it dont hit me that much.

So since a few years I take my breakfast break outside going to a park (since the sports grounds are all closed cause of corona) and making a little basic Qigong and Tai Chi spirals for not more then 15 minutes. I adepted this ground exercises for myself (mainly adding quick parts following the original soft/slow exercises and this way following the original intention as martial arts a little bit more), develloping it a little bit more and more over time just for my needs what feels right. I wont say my quicker spirals have anything to do with fajin already but it FEELS good, thats what matters for me.

In the evening I add some meditation around 10-20 minutes where I integrated some yoga breathing also adepted by myself.

On the weekend when I can go outside I will practice some Cheng Tai Chi forms (mainly hand form).

I am still far from the Tao in my daily life but it feels much better then before since I have this daily routine.


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 12, 2021)

I do bag work 3 times a week (or more) but I decided I had two minutes to spare each time I brush my teeth, so while I brush I do leg lifts or squats those two minutes. I get a short work out and I smell nice.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 12, 2021)

I've been absolutely terrible this past year with taking care of myself physically and mentally. I just hit up a few local Wing Chun places and plan on starting that soon, as well as trying to get back into Buddhism. My life has definitely been full of chaos.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 12, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> I've been absolutely terrible this past year with taking care of myself physically and mentally. I just hit up a few local Wing Chun places and plan on starting that soon, as well as trying to get back into Buddhism. My life has definitely been full of chaos.


Wing Chun and Buddhism looks like a good combination for a little less chaos


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 10, 2021)

I found a great yoga studio a few years ago and that’s definitely my exercise of choice. I love it. I also like to jump rope and do pull-ups. All of that takes up almost no space, which is important for me.

While exercise is super important, I find that diet is the real key. I use a free calorie tracking app to keep myself at a good weight. I simply can’t do it if I don’t track calories. It’s more like record keeping than dieting. 

I also started practicing zen meditation once a month at the Buddhist temple in the park near me, but the pandemic has put a stop to that for now. I’m looking forward to being able to go back, but can do it at home for now.


----------



## vancomposer (Jun 30, 2022)

Great read here! 👍

The Body as long as I can remember I always go multiple times a week to the gym.

The MIND I consider FAR MORE complex to balance out. During my "being stuck in one place" periods the entire time I got so frustrated (even depressed) to the point I couldn't enjoy achievements anymore and I totally love what I do like I assume mostly all of you. Now I was very lucky that I could make dramatic changes by moving to a new country and move around a lot. So the past 5+ years have been an absolute blast for the most part (there is just no perfect) and I think I have never been happier. BUT obviously that totally depends on your personal situation, income, solo or family and so on and on.

My advice (at least what helped me) TRAVEL! Explore your surroundings, change the scenery, absorb the energy, outdoors, camping, minimal and simple (or fancy if you can afford it). Lots of those activities obviously come with a good body workout.


----------



## BassClef (Jul 11, 2022)

And now... at age 71... I have discovered pickleball and added it to my weekly routine!


----------



## Leigh (Jul 11, 2022)

For my body: 1 hour of yoga and resistance training twice a week, 1 hour of running/walking intervals 3 times a week, and schlepping my double bass as needed. Running outside and connecting with nature are good for both body and mind.

Last year I was severely situationally depressed. In December I decided to limit my news exposure and intake to at most 10 minutes of written headlines per week. After 3 weeks of this, I was no longer depressed and got back to finishing a 20-minute, 3-movement orchestra piece. In March I switched the limit to 10 minutes per month and by the end of April I decided not to bother at all. I hear enough of the news from friends and family. 

A song title and a book title are helpful: "All Things Must Pass" and "Remember, Be Here Now".

**Leigh


----------



## Tommy Maldonado (Aug 19, 2022)

My body also likes yoga. I started practicing it about a year ago and fall in love with it. I decided to try when my back pain worsens and I noticed that I couldn't get rid of it without meds. Also, after reading about the side effects the meds could provide (I always check about sides and contraindication at the Canadian pharmacy website), I started to search for the natural treatment of the problem. As it turned out, yoga is perfect for pain relief.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 20, 2022)

I got out of shape during the pandemic. There was an exercise room in my building that I went to—but they shut it down. I asked a friend what she did, and she said that she worked out in VR in the Oculus Quest. I didn’t think that was for me, but I started doing research. I found out that a lot of people who used the exercise apps were in their 50s and 60s. So I figured I could always send it back to Amazon if I didn’t like it.

Every day I work out in a program called Supernatural in beautiful locations around the globe. I have coaches who cheer me on. Gradually I moved from the low intensity workouts to medium ones. They add new workouts every day, so I’ll never need to do one twice unless I want. The one thing is that it is subscription only, because they have licensed so much music. For that reason it is only available in US and Canada right now. There are a few other workout games that are one time purchase, but this is worth it to me.



I also play a game called Beat Saber, which isn’t an exercise game, but I do work up a sweat on it.

These games and others let me return to my favorite songs from my youth plus also introduce me to contemporary pop music, which I have grown to respect and love.

After that I go into a Meditation thing called Tripp, which calms me down with psychedelic visuals, breathing exercises, and a calm voice telling me various meditations on themes that I choose.



There is also a meditation section to Supernatural. Sometimes I don’t listen to the voice. I just go to a virtual Monument Valley or Macchu Picchu or other places and I just sit there for ten minutes listening to music (which can be turned off).


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Aug 20, 2022)

I don't like sports at all. Although I lifted weights 3/4 times a week and went running just as much for a couple of years, exercise has always been a chore for me. I tried a lot: swimming, judo, badminton, tennis, soccer, basketball, squash, fitness, jogging, running, you name it. I just don't enjoy any of it.

The only thing I really like to do is go hiking. In the past I only went on weekends and holidays, but since my stress levels reached burn-out proportions (again) earlier this year, I've been making an effort to go for a hike in the woods every day. I can highly recommend spending some time out alone in the woods to anyone having stress or anxiety related issues. It takes me about an hour to unwind, but after that I really feel at peace and at home with myself. It's been a real blessing.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 20, 2022)

Up til recently, I was walking 3-4 brisk miles a day, 6 days a week, but I’ve recently gotten Covid for the second time and it’s all exhausting, plus the heat has been miserable. Until I can start again, I’ve just been maintaining with 100 curls a day with 10 pound weights.

Overall though, I’m so bored trying to stay in shape. I’ve had too much alcohol for 50 years and somehow I’m still here. I’m 68. Screw it.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 20, 2022)

I go shopping when I need groceries. That’s got to be at least a seven minute walk x 2


----------



## NuNativs (Aug 20, 2022)

Wimps:


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 20, 2022)

That guy should break a hip already.


----------



## Barrel Maker (Aug 20, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I set myself physical projects...to keep me active and focused in the now...
> 
> Currently I’m building a Pollytunnel from scratch....10 ton of soil soon to be delivered and shifted by hand. Every block and brick placed by hand...
> 
> ...


This is SO cool! I just built a small raised garden bed and thought that was a challenge. This is next-level. Congrats!


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Aug 20, 2022)

Weighted pull-ups, chin-ups and chest dips on the pull-up bar/dip station I have.

Shoulder press, rows and squats (and sometimes leg press and mummy walks) with heavy bands.

3x a week, sometimes 4. The job I work is also pretty physically-demanding.


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Aug 20, 2022)

NYC Composer said:


> Up til recently, I was walking 3-4 brisk miles a day, 6 days a week, but I’ve recently gotten Covid for the second time and it’s all exhausting, plus the heat has been miserable. Until I can start again, I’ve just been maintaining with 100 curls a day with 10 pound weights.
> 
> Overall though, I’m so bored trying to stay in shape. I’ve had too much alcohol for 50 years and somehow I’m still here. I’m 68. Screw it.


Im only half your age (literally, im 34), and the heat this year was killing me as well (living in europe, hasnt been raining here in germany for about 3 or 4 months now). On my offdays where im supposed to create some music i was just a wreck, unable to achieve anything of value in the recent months.

Thats a thing ive been observing over the past decade for myself - whenever temperatures drop to a modest level, im mentally in a WAY better condition - a luxury which might become rarer and rarer in the years to come ...


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 20, 2022)

I do sports a few times a week. Make sure to walk for at least half an hour daily. Half a year ago I got a walking threadmill for under my standing desk. Could recommend!


----------



## MarcusD (Aug 21, 2022)

Mental side of things, growing my own food has really helped. Its creatively and technically satisfying. Who would of thought you can geek out with growing veg.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 21, 2022)

Good mental health is very easy: just have lots of love, perfect health, satisfying work, and piles of money.

What's so complicated about that?


----------



## Foxdie (Nov 24, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> What are some of the strategies you have adopted to stay in good shape both physically and mentally?
> 
> ...


*If you want to start your journey to having a better body to feel great, here are some tips:*

Exercise Daily. Exercise daily for at least an hour. ...
Eat the Right Foods and Portion Each Meal. ...
Keep Track of Calories and Food Intake Per Day. ...
Be Sure to Get Sleep. ...
Stay Motivated


----------

